# Boot Hang on UEFI Memstick Installer



## mtcjayne (Aug 10, 2015)

When I attempt to boot to the AMD64 UEFI Memstick image I experience a hang early on in the process. I've used two drives and the Windows method described in the Handbook as well as Rufus which uses dd (I don't know the specific commands it runs.)

A screenshot is attached showing what I know right now. If you want more information ask away.


----------



## mtcjayne (Sep 1, 2015)

So is this problem going to get fixed or not? It's not fixed in the RC2 image.


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello.  10.2-RELEASE is already out so unfortunately there won't be a fix in the near future for this at least outside of a STABLE snapshot.  Some hardware needs various quirks to actually boot and this may be the issue with the particular hardware in this instance.


----------



## mtcjayne (Sep 1, 2015)

Ok


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 1, 2015)

I would suggest checking https://bugs.FreeBSD.org/bugzilla/ for any UEFI boot hangs and keeping an eye out for your particular hardware.  If you can assist finding the issue you can help get the fix into the next release.


----------

